# Gunshot or Mnt Biking Injuries Worse? Caution Graphic Images



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Which is Worse?
2 weeks ago my uncle fell on a rock and has this to show for it. 1st pic
He didnt know he did it until he brushed the dirt off his knees.
He ended up getting 14 stitches.

Last Friday an idiot at the gun range shot thru the lane divider and hit me in my lower thigh right above the knee. last 3 pics
It actualy didnt hurt at all, I just felt a solid thump like I was punched.
No stitches just steri-tape.

Neither wound bled much more than a few teaspoons


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't even know what to say... Insane would work. That shits insane!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

OP, your one lucky person. That's crazy and hopefully that idiot is banned from the shooting range. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

If you look close at my uncles knee you can see his knee cap lol
And it's been a week since I was shot and I can honestly say its not that bad. The bullet only hit skin and muscle and missed all nerves, bones and tendons. There is very little to no pain and other than soon having an awesome scar, the muscle seems to be knittig well with no loss of motion or strength. It's only been a week and I think by next week I'll be riding again.

P.s. the guy was banned


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh that's a Speer Golddot 9mm by the way and it perfectly expanded to .70caliber as it traveled


----------



## zarniwoop42 (Sep 13, 2009)

That is some impressive expansion for a 9mm. Have you checked the weight against an unfired slug?
Glad it chose the least destructive path.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I was hit at the range once. Luckily it was a bounce back off a steel plate (not my shot) so all the energy was dissipated so no penetration or injury, but the feeling was still very unnerving. Glad you're ok. The knee looks worse though...lol


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

a ricochet at the range is at least understandable. shooting the guy in the stall next to you? unforgivable. you should be granted immediate rights to punch him in the dick, several times, until you are bored. that sh!t is just stupid and careless and deserving of a swollen sack.

you uncle fell on a rock? man, i hope it was after he went otb to score that scar. at least, does he have a good story for it?


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I feel on a rock last summer and got a wound similar to your uncle's.

Never been shot, though.


----------



## wootenator (Apr 1, 2012)

WOW! You are extremely lucky Warboom.. Glad your ok.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

big terry said:


> a ricochet at the range is at least understandable. shooting the guy in the stall next to you? unforgivable. you should be granted immediate rights to punch him in the dick, several times, until you are bored. that sh!t is just stupid and careless and deserving of a swollen sack.
> 
> you uncle fell on a rock? man, i hope it was after he went otb to score that scar. at least, does he have a good story for it?


Ya, if It was just a graze I woulda knocked him out, but I was a more worried about bleeding on my shoes lol
And my uncle missed the trail on a big steep downhill, went into the deep oak leaves and found a rock as he fell sideways


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

This is exactly the reason why I don't go to public ranges anymore... too many wannabe yahoo's on rental guns who have no idea how to handle a firearm. 


Holy junk, I'm glad you are okay.


----------

